

The Programmer as Navigator (1973) [pdf] - brudgers
http://www.jdl.ac.cn/turing/pdf/p653-bachman.pdf

======
couchwire
> This movement toward the data base is in its infancy. Even so, it appears
> that there are now between 1,000 and 2,000 true data base management systems
> installed worldwide.

Imagine what technology right now exists where the numbers are small, which
over the next few decades will be so common place. I would love to be an
investor with foresight.

------
greenyoda
The URL just points back to the HN article.

It looks like the URL should be the following, which is a freely downloadable
PDF from 1973 with the right title:

[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=362534](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=362534)

~~~
dang
We put
[http://www.jdl.ac.cn/turing/pdf/p653-bachman.pdf](http://www.jdl.ac.cn/turing/pdf/p653-bachman.pdf)
in as the url since it goes to the article directly.

